# Where did Lygie go???



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

When I was in high school in the late 70's, I moved up from my Schwinn Varsity to my first "real" road bike. It way a beautiful new pearl gold Lygie. It had chrome lugs, stays and the bottom half of the fork. It had bar end shifters and a low-end Ofmega gruppo. At the time, I thought it was nicer than any Bianchi, Masi or Motobecane in my price range. I loved that bike and over the years I upgraded it with used Campy Record cranks and rear derailleur. I don't think I saw more than 2 or 3 other Lygie bikes EVER during the time I had mine, and I had it about 10 years before I got a Colnago. Does anyone remember or have a picture of a Lygie?


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

I think they are actually pretty common. I've bought and sold 4 of them in about that many years. Here's one I kind of wish I had held on to. 1970 model in chrome. A bit "slack" but really a pretty nice riding bike.


----------



## sherbornpeddler (Jan 24, 2008)

any new Lygie sightings? My brother and I rode our Lygies across country and are fans. I understand the Italian company went out of business. Most were imported to the US via a LA distributor. The appeal was a cheap way to get Campy parts. I am a fan of their very cool, classic looks and larger clearances and wheelbase and the resulting plush ride.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*Does this have to do with what part of the country you live in?*



Maybeck said:


> I think they are actually pretty common. I've bought and sold 4 of them in about that many years. Here's one I kind of wish I had held on to. 1970 model in chrome. A bit "slack" but really a pretty nice riding bike.


I've never seen one before today. That chrome bike is stunning.


----------



## sherbornpeddler (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree, Bella!

my favorite older Lygie: http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Lygie_green_eBay.htm

my favorite renovation-upgrade: http://www.sandsmachine.com/a_bil_r57.htm


----------



## pky (Nov 4, 2008)

*A rare sighting of a Lygie!*

Well, I can tell you where one of the Lygies went - in my garage. I bought it new at I. Martin Imports in L.A. in 1975. I rode it a lot for ten or twelve years, but it's been collecting dust in the garage ever since. Does anyone have any idea what it's worth? I'm planing to sell it - it's a great bike and should be out on the road. It's been modified quite a bit, but still has some original components:
Reynolds 531 frame, rust free, professionally repainted forest green.
Campagnolo crankset professionally converted to triple. 
Campagnolo quick release hubs. 
Weinmann concave rims.
Shimano Deore XT rear derailleur & SIS shifters.
Campagnolo front derailleur.
Universal Super 68 brakes. 
Blackburn rack & water bottle cage.
Zefal pump.
Avocet touring saddle.
Also, any ideas for where to sell it? Ebay?
Thanks.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

pky said:


> I bought it new at I. Martin Imports in L.A. in 1975.


I bought mine new at I. Martin Imports in 1977! Post a picture of it!


----------



## sherbornpeddler (Jan 24, 2008)

Martin is where mine came from pre 1975. 
PKY, what size? Photos?
Still have the original Campy hardware?
Photo!

Say, Listen, why don't I take it off your hands, give it a good home, no charge? 
Too many dudes want to bang these old frames into single speeds. They ride real comfy (considered spongy, inefficient by today's standards.
I think with careful advertising on Ebay you can find a discrimnating buyer. 
Let me know because if it is my size I'd at least want to bid.


----------



## freakinutz (May 31, 2010)

*I just purchased a very unique looking step through Lygie*

Just picked one up from local craigslist yesterday. It is now stripped and heading out to be chromed. Once chromed, it will be painted, but the lugs will remain chrome; too nice to paint. Not a single braze on, but it did have the Hollywood Cycles sticker on it. This is going to be a looker when Im finished with it.


----------



## kit972 (Nov 29, 2011)

A friend just gave me a Lygie probably frm the early 70's. The paint is bubbling a bit but most of the decals are there. There is a very faded rectangular sticker that says Martin Imports on it. I am in Central Texas so no idea how it made it's way here. I plan on using some of my older Italian pats to restore it. I had a similar Atala in the 70's but this frame is much nicer. The Atala was a fine ride and this one feels very much the same. The Lygie has Campy dropouts and Chrome head tube lugs. Also the brake bridge is very nicely made. The chrome is in good shape. I plan on repainting it and using most, if not all, Italian parts from the era to restore it. I will use Universal Center pull crakes, either model 125 or Model 77 (I have a set of each), Campagnolo Super Record BB and Crankset, Miche Alloy Quill Pedals, Campagnolo Seat post and bolt. The wheels will propbably be Campy Record and Mavic, Fiamme, or Nisi Rims,and TTT Bars and Stem. I am trying to get it as near to 20 lbs as possible. Can't wait to get it done and on the road.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kit972 said:


> A friend just gave me a Lygie probably frm the early 70's. The paint is bubbling a bit but most of the decals are there. There is a very faded rectangular sticker that says Martin Imports on it.........


WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!
Before you paint it, please post pictures of it. I wonder if it's my old bike!


----------



## kit972 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like you're trying to track down your old bike. Mine is not cool gold color that yor was, but a dark brown. The color is pertty nice and reminds me of my brothers 70's Mercier. There is surface rust starting and I really want to take care that this doesn't continue. I'm pretty sure that it will have to be stripped down and the multiple small rust starts removed, then painted to keep this nice frame in good shape. My running gear is also not as nice as yours and I think that the previous owner replaced some of the better parts. The wheels look to be araya like with some no-label hubs. Derailleurs are Campy Grand Sport and it has cottered cranks. The frame is high tensile, not double butted. Nonetheless the ride is very nice and will only get better when it is lightened with Alloy cranks, pedals, and other upgraded parts.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, that's a large frame. Definitely not my old bike but a Lygie none the less! Good luck with the resto. Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Found some pictures of my Lygie!*

They are terrible pictures but pics none the less. This was from 1978.

One shows my mom posing on the bike which is ironic since she never learned how to ride a bike!

The other shows the typical state of my room at the time (a disaster) with my bike upside down on my bed with no tire on the rear wheel.  Don't ask. I do see a polishing rag which makes sense. I always loved shining my bike and I still do. :thumbsup:


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/714/lygie.jpg/'><img src='https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/1397/lygie.jpg' border='0'/></a><p>
Here is my Lygie. Full Campagnolo Record except for pedals and seatpost. Scored this unit off the Pennysaver for a hunsky, deal of the day! I have since made it into a errand runner single. super big but rideable for me.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Bunn -- Great bike!! Full zoot, 1978 style.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Mapei. That was my first "real" bike!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonite said:


> Here is my Lygie. Full Campagnolo Record except for pedals and seatpost. *Scored this unit off the Pennysaver for a hunsky, deal of the day!*


Deal of the* year! * Score! :thumbsup:


----------

